# Worst milking time ever!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

So just before I tell my horror story, I will say this, I will continue milking and I'm hoping someone could give me a solution...

Today I was milking my bf's nubian. 
She kidded 6 days ago with a big boy. 
Her teats were HUGE! I could tell she was uncomfortable.. Her udder was full and tight as a whistle!! So bad I dont think the baby was nursing at all.. 
I started milking her and I knew it was gunna a little tough. 
Not this tough..... 
She kicked and screamed and KICKED ME IN THE EYEBALL!! I couldn't see for like a few minutes.. 
She is a real witch. 
I know I need a hobble BUT I can't get one within now & tomorrow morning. 
I got a GREAT amount, especially after she DUMPED IT TWICE. This goat is horrible. 
What do I do? I really need help before I go CRAZY!!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

For bad milkers I usually take their legs and tie them up real tight to something. My milking stand is perfect because it has posts right near where their back legs are.

Good Luck!


----------



## GoatGirlyGirl (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe you need to feed her some treats. Like raisins goats absolutely love raisins! Have someone sooth her and feed her raisins. Talk in a soft calming voice when she gets a little un-sure.Get a warm rag and put it on her utter if it hurts really bad. Hope this helps!

P.S. you have a handsome boy!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ouch! Sorry, that must have hurt so much ! Have someone help you hold one of her legs up. It will practically stop her from kicking and knocking the milk bucket over. Is she used to being milked? Is she an FF?

Also, don't continue milking her too much, because she does have a big boy to feed  She is producing a lot for a single, though, just be sure he's getting his share.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

The baby should be able to latch on now so maybe if your lucky he will do the milking for you from now on. If not you can use leashes for hobbles. You may need to move your milk stand if you don't have anything to hobble her to(i don't know what your setup looks like) she will quickly learn that you win and she will chill out. A little grain while u milk works wonders  was you milking from behind?(to get kicked in the eyeball?(ow!)) I milk from the side facing backwards. Is this your first time milking?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Her legs were tied (with hay bale string) REALLY together. Not too tight of corse but tight enough. 
She had plenty of grain. 
I had my friend macie sit there and pet her & talk to her. Tell her she's alright. Give her kisses. 
This is not my first time milking. But milking her, yes. Lol 
She is 7 years old and is a 6Th freshener. 
When she kicke me I actually was on the side!! 
Lol & when I tied her legs, she almost tipped the stand.... It was SCARY!! 
She was milked daily with her last owner. That was max 6 months ago? 
Trinity: she does have a little boy to feed, but currently he hasn't gotten ANY milk from her. I know that because the plug was still in both teats.. 
Lol this was tough. Sorry for the lack of information. Can't really think. 
I did move the bucket quite a few times. 
Once I got it infront of her udder she did best there. Prolly gave 5 min without a fight.  that was a miracle. Until she pitched a fit. Lol and started squatting? What? It was weird....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

So, with trying all that, does anyone have another way of keeping her from freaking out? Lol


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we have one just like that. she would go to the auction if she wasnt so beautiful. the best we could do was have someone hold her tail up straight, but as soon as she weaned her kids, she weaned us too. i think out of spite.
i do have to say that she came from an abusive home and it has taken 8 months just to get to the petting stage. we will keep her coming to the parlor for treats and a little grain, maybe next time will be better.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry you got hurt  I have a doe like that-she's leaving tomorrow.

One, don't stop milking when she kicks! If you do, you will be rewarding her kicking, therefore re-enforcing that if she kicks, you stop milking. Not something you want to do, of course. 

Two, what I do when I train a goat is: Tie it to a fence, tie on hobbles, press hard right by the hip, and milk on to the ground-I never worry about getting any milk when I'm training 'em, that comes later.
DON'T STOP UNTIL SHE IS EMPTY!

And lastly, do this at least once a day, every day, until she does well. And separate her from her kid, too, this makes them more willing to be milked.


Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can milk her totally out. That baby will still get plenty of milk. Then you will probably need to milk out the side that he doesn't nurse. You just have to keep working at it. Have someone there again, hobble her legs or tie them to something. Put a bucket or something under her so she can't squat but you can still milk. She is trying to save it all for her kid plus she isn't used to you milking her. So she is going to give you trouble until she realizes that you ARE going to milk her.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

enchantedgoats said:


> we have one just like that. she would go to the auction if she wasnt so beautiful. the best we could do was have someone hold her tail up straight, but as soon as she weaned her kids, she weaned us too. i think out of spite.
> i do have to say that she came from an abusive home and it has taken 8 months just to get to the petting stage. we will keep her coming to the parlor for treats and a little grain, maybe next time will be better.


I will try the tail thing thanks.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> You can milk her totally out. That baby will still get plenty of milk. Then you will probably need to milk out the side that he doesn't nurse. You just have to keep working at it. Have someone there again, hobble her legs or tie them to something. Put a bucket or something under her so she can't squat but you can still milk. She is trying to save it all for her kid plus she isn't used to you milking her. So she is going to give you trouble until she realizes that you ARE going to milk her.


She isn't nursing the baby AT ALL. Lol so that's the problem & that's why I'm milking her 
Thanks for the bucket idea!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

thegoatgirl said:


> Sorry you got hurt  I have a doe like that-she's leaving tomorrow.
> 
> One, don't stop milking when she kicks! If you do, you will be rewarding her kicking, therefore re-enforcing that if she kicks, you stop milking. Not something you want to do, of course.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!! 
I never stop milking. Never. 
I understand the whole never quit thing, I show!(; 
I'm gunna be milking her as much as possible. 
I do separate her from her buckling. 
I have to worry about getting milk though so her baby & 2 baby boers can live!!! Lol


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

With hard kickers, I think it's better to tie just one leg up, or have someone hold it, like Katelynn said. She'll still try to kick that leg, but she probably won't kick the other one because she'd throw herself off balance. If both legs are tied together and they kick hard, they'll wind up kicking both legs out from under themselves and falling down on the stand, like you experienced. 

Do you know if she was machine milked before you got her? That might have something to do with her attitude.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

.:Linz:. said:


> With hard kickers, I think it's better to tie just one leg up, or have someone hold it, like Katelynn said. She'll still try to kick that leg, but she probably won't kick the other one because she'd throw herself off balance. If both legs are tied together and they kick hard, they'll wind up kicking both legs out from under themselves and falling down on the stand, like you experienced.
> 
> Do you know if she was machine milked before you got her? That might have something to do with her attitude.


I don't believe she was machine milked. 
I thought about that also!! 
I will try & find out but MAN! She was tough..


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

When I have one that is acting out on the milk stand, I use either a piece of baling twine or a horses curb strap as hobbles. 

For the baling twin I cut it at the knot. Double the twin so there is a "U" at one side and two cut ends at the other. Put the 2 loose ends thru the U with her rear foot in the middle just above the pastern. Take the free end and wrap it around the other rear leg 3 times and tie with a quick release knot. The legs should be square under the doe when she is standing. This keeps them from kicking or stepping in the bucket. A few times with this and they stop acting up on the stand.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> When I have one that is acting out on the milk stand, I use either a piece of baling twine or a horses curb strap as hobbles.
> 
> For the baling twin I cut it at the knot. Double the twin so there is a "U" at one side and two cut ends at the other. Put the 2 loose ends thru the U with her rear foot in the middle just above the pastern. Take the free end and wrap it around the other rear leg 3 times and tie with a quick release knot. The legs should be square under the doe when she is standing. This keeps them from kicking or stepping in the bucket. A few times with this and they stop acting up on the stand.


Thanks lottsagoats!!!!! 
Glad to know that will calm her down


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If it had been 6 days since she kidded and the kid didn't nurse very much out of her, she was most likely in pain (super tight, full udder). If that is the case, I imagine she will be a lot better from now on if she is milked twice a day. Some does just kick for the first week or so until they get re used to being milked and the tightness of their udder. If she knows how to milk, I would smack her on her hind leg and tell her "NO!" or "Stand still!".


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> If it had been 6 days since she kidded and the kid didn't nurse very much out of her, she was most likely in pain (super tight, full udder). If that is the case, I imagine she will be a lot better from now on if she is milked twice a day. Some does just kick for the first week or so until they get re used to being milked and the tightness of their udder. If she knows how to milk, I would smack her on her hind leg and tell her "NO!" or "Stand still!".


Glad to know what I did was ok


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe that is why the previous owners got rid of her! 
Boy, goat kicks do hurt! Those little feet sure pack a punch!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> Maybe that is why the previous owners got rid of her!
> Boy, goat kicks do hurt! Those little feet sure pack a punch!


That's what I was thinking..:/ 
Lol they do! Felt like I was fighting a world champion boxer.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

When I get a kicker I have someone squeeze their back legs right above their hocks, squeeze tightly, they can't really kick when you do that, and eventually their legs get tired because they have to squat when you do that.
Eventually when they start to squat down too much when you squeeze the legs, you can slowly release your grip.

But a lot of milkers squat down when you milk them, it's normal. They normally square up their back legs and squat down a bit. 

Ouch! Your poor eye! Oh I would have been mad at her! My sister Vanessa used to show goats and milk 22 does a day, and some of them were meaner than a sh*t house rat when it came to being milked! They'd stomp, jump around, scream, lay down on the stand, kick, flop over on the stand, head-butt what was in front of them, one of them actually slammed into the head piece so hard with her shoulders, trying to headbutt the dog in front of her, she actually busted the stand and flipped over forward.


When they dumped the milk over and soaked her with it she would flip out and beat the goat, screaming and yelling and hitting them with the metal pail. She is HOT tempered, and bi polar, so when something makes her mad, she is MAD and out for blood. lol. But normally after a few episodes of her freaking out at them, those does were the most well behaved ones you'd ever see.

I actually have a FF doe that I just weaned the kids off and started milking her. She got attacked by a dog when she was a yearling, so she is terrified of them. When I was milking her last night, our stock dog came in and she freaked out jumping and kicking, I had about 1/2 a gallon in the pail when that happened, she dumped it in her kicking episode. Then I got the dog out, and started milking again, I had about a quart and she kicked, dumped that over. Then I had about a pint, then she stuck her foot in it. Then I finished milker her out and got almost another half gallon.


But some do kick, and they get over it quickly with being milked more. I milked her this morning and no kicking. Though she was really scared because there was people walking around her, and cats, and a chihuahua walking around, she didn't let down all the milk she could have but I got a little more than 3 quarts. Not bad for only being milked 5 times total in her life. She's about 8 weeks fresh.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> When I get a kicker I have someone squeeze their back legs right above their hocks, squeeze tightly, they can't really kick when you do that, and eventually their legs get tired because they have to squat when you do that.
> Eventually when they start to squat down too much when you squeeze the legs, you can slowly release your grip.
> 
> But a lot of milkers squat down when you milk them, it's normal. They normally square up their back legs and squat down a bit.
> ...


Hopefully she gets over it!!!! 
I feel really bad for your sister! 
Thank you for that!! I'm gunna try that. 
Bout to go milk in a few


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Hopefully she gets over it!!!!
> I feel really bad for your sister!
> Thank you for that!! I'm gunna try that.
> Bout to go milk in a few


I don't think she'll get over her fear of the dogs, they tore her up really bad when we were gone, there is so much scaring.

Haha, well my sister got out of goats about 15 years ago, she only did it for about 5 years.

But hopefully she doesnt dump milk everywhere tonight, gotta keep the dogs away. When she dumped the milk over last night, it was SO mich milk, almost a gallon, I was soaked from my back pockets to my shoes! And I still have 4 more does to milk after her. I got so cold, I was soaked in milk and it was windy! At least my skin is nice and soft where I got soaked. lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I don't think she'll get over her fear of the dogs, they tore her up really bad when we were gone, there is so much scaring.
> 
> Haha, well my sister got out of goats about 15 years ago, she only did it for about 5 years.
> 
> But hopefully she doesnt dump milk everywhere tonight, gotta keep the dogs away. When she dumped the milk over last night, it was SO mich milk, almost a gallon, I was soaked from my back pockets to my shoes! And I still have 4 more does to milk after her. I got so cold, I was soaked in milk and it was windy! At least my skin is nice and soft where I got soaked. lol


That's true!!! 
So I just got done milking her, she did great!! Bout 1/3 of a gallon though:/ 
Rarely kicked. Didnt hit me at all, AND milk was never dumped. 
I know 1/3 ain't that much but it will do


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thats great! No, not much but it will feed the kid, thats all that counts!
I just realized that there was some typos in the last post I did, oh well, you know what I meant! Haha. 
Glad she's milking better for you.
You getting kicked in the eye reminded me of a lot of eye injuries my poor eyes have suffered.

When I was a kid I was bottle feeding calves, and some head butt the bottle as I'm sure you know, baby goats do it too, well I was feeding two calves at a time, and one butt the bottle clear out of my hand, so I leaned down to grab it, not thinking the other bottle I had as right where my face was... SLAM the other calf head butted the bottle corner right into my eye. Oh that hurt so bad!

Another time is when I was out laying the grass when I was a kid, my brother jumped out and went to swan dive near me or something, well, he got too close to me in his mid jump, and I got a knee to the eye, full on, his whole body weight! That hurt so bad I was crying and throwing up, it gave me a concusion too.

Another time is when me and my brother were rough housing on my moms bed, and I got kicked in the eye. That hurt...

Also growing up, once I got to be a certain hight, I was always getting elbowed in the eyes, I was just at that hight and I was always standing by someone. I'd be standing behind my mom, and she go to turn around and elbow me in the eye, and jump forward, and got to swing around the other way to say sorry and elbow me in the other eye in the process. That was a daily thing back then. Even walking by someone I'd sometimes get cracked in the face with an elbow.

Or one year when me and my brother were doing the Easter Egg Hunt in our front yard, my brother decided he wanted to have an egg fight. I ended up getting a hard boiled easter egg to the eye. The shell cracked and everything. THAT HURT, it was like getting a led ball thrown at you eye by a pro baseball player!

I've also gotten a lof of horse kicks to the face. 

This might explain why I have such bad eye sight now! I have WORSE than 20/200 vision without my glasses, with them I have 20/20. I don't even think they make a chart for my eyes, all I know is I can't even read the GIANT letters at the top of the eye charts without my glasses


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Thats great! No, not much but it will feed the kid, thats all that counts!
> I just realized that there was some typos in the last post I did, oh well, you know what I meant! Haha.
> Glad she's milking better for you.
> You getting kicked in the eye reminded me of a lot of eye injuries my poor eyes have suffered.
> ...


I'm sorry!!! That's really gotta suck. 
I know how you feel though, my eyes are pretty bad and I'm almost 16!! Lol I can't see road signs that are 50 ft ahead of me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> I'm sorry!!! That's really gotta suck.
> I know how you feel though, my eyes are pretty bad and I'm almost 16!! Lol I can't see road signs that are 50 ft ahead of me.


Thats how it starts.........
Though my eyes were pretty bad by the time I was 11....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Thats how it starts.........
> Though my eyes were pretty bad by the time I was 11....


Yepp. 
I also have a stigmatism...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh gosh. Well I have minor dyslexia (spelling?), and gluacoma (sp?).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh sweetie , I am so sorry :hug: I didnt read all the responses yet but wow I feel so sorry for you !! I hope you took care of your eye before carrying on milking this doe. I cant give you any help with the milking being so new to it myself  I hope things go better for you next time with her.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh gosh. Well I have minor dyslexia (spelling?), and gluacoma (sp?).


My mom thinks I have that. Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh sweetie , I am so sorry :hug: I didnt read all the responses yet but wow I feel so sorry for you !! I hope you took care of your eye before carrying on milking this doe. I cant give you any help with the milking being so new to it myself  I hope things go better for you next time with her.


Thanks!!! 
I didn't take care of my eye until the next Mornin. 
I milked her today and she was almost perfect.


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

So I have a brand new freshner, who wont take care of her baby. We are bottle feeding the baby and she is doing well. The problem we have with our doe is she keeps laying down on the stand. We have put a bucket under her chest, so she sunk her butt so far down, her teats were in the bucket. My husband held up one of her hind legs, and she sunk down and almost rolled the stand over. He actually picked up her hind end while I milked her. We sure looked ridiculous! Any suggestions? She is a nd, and kidded 4 days ago. Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

nursecat9 said:


> So I have a brand new freshner, who wont take care of her baby. We are bottle feeding the baby and she is doing well. The problem we have with our doe is she keeps laying down on the stand. We have put a bucket under her chest, so she sunk her butt so far down, her teats were in the bucket. My husband held up one of her hind legs, and she sunk down and almost rolled the stand over. He actually picked up her hind end while I milked her. We sure looked ridiculous! Any suggestions? She is a nd, and kidded 4 days ago. Thanks!


Scratch you finger nails under her belly and right behind her front legs (where you feel the bone ends) , that will normally get them to jump back up and stand up.


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh, thank you so much.!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nursecat9 said:


> Oh, thank you so much.!!!!


I agree with little bits!! 
If that does not work, some she is a nigerian, I GUESS you could have someone hold her if she's tame in their lap kind of on her side but comfortably & milk her like that. Might be a little tough getting it in the bucket but hey, what works, works!! 
Hope se does ok for you!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> I agree with little bits!!
> If that does not work, some she is a nigerian, I GUESS you could have someone hold her if she's tame in their lap kind of on her side but comfortably & milk her like that. Might be a little tough getting it in the bucket but hey, what works, works!!
> Hope se does ok for you!!


I have an alpine right now, she is a FF, and oh goodness, I swear you can just think about touching under her belly and behind her front legs, and she will jump up faster than you can blink! She is super sensitve there.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I have an alpine right now, she is a FF, and oh goodness, I swear you can just think about touching under her belly and behind her front legs, and she will jump up faster than you can blink! She is super sensitve there.


Haha  I know a bunch of does that are a little sensitive a few that are REALLY sensitive and I know some that really, honestly, don't care at all and those would be my Nigerians. Only because they were taught (by me) to be sweet and not have a care in the world, that ill take care of them 
Sounds crazy. I know.


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

So my girl could have cared less that I ran my nails under her...she plopped down on my arm and wouldnt budge! Any other suggestions? She is being down right stubborn and honery. We even brought her twin sister with us this morning, bc she doesnt go anywhere without her. Nope. She didnt care. My husband and I are both sweating by the time we are done. Any other suggestions....please.....he he he. Cathy


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nursecat9 said:


> So my girl could have cared less that I ran my nails under her...she plopped down on my arm and wouldnt budge! Any other suggestions? She is being down right stubborn and honery. We even brought her twin sister with us this morning, bc she doesnt go anywhere without her. Nope. She didnt care. My husband and I are both sweating by the time we are done. Any other suggestions....please.....he he he. Cathy


Well Cathy, my only other suggestion would be that your husband kind of hold her on her side and you milk into the bucket (hopefully she has big enough teats so that you can aim!!) lol and milk her on her side. ? 
If that makes my sense.. 
I hope this helps...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Run a soft rope between her udder and hind legs. Tie it up to a rafter in the barn.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I had a goat like that! I laid her down and hog tied her to milk her! Eventually I could milk her without even being tied.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

eqstrnathlete said:


> I had a goat like that! I laid her down and hog tied her to milk her! Eventually I could milk her without even being tied.


That's somewhat what I was thinking....


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

This may sound kinda cruel but when I have a goat that likes to dance on the stand and step/kick the bucket over every three squirts I fill up a syringe full of milk and everytime they start to dance I squirt them on the head with milk.

You have to be quick enough for them to see it as a reaction to their action. If you're slow and respond seconds after their stomping, you're not doing any good. Otherwise, once you latch on to the udder don't let go no matter what. Also, I milk one-handed on new critters while they're getting trained. This leaves me a free hand to squirt them or grab a tipping bucket in a hurry if needed.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

francismilker said:


> This may sound kinda cruel but when I have a goat that likes to dance on the stand and step/kick the bucket over every three squirts I fill up a syringe full of milk and everytime they start to dance I squirt them on the head with milk.
> 
> You have to be quick enough for them to see it as a reaction to their action. If you're slow and respond seconds after their stomping, you're not doing any good. Otherwise, once you latch on to the udder don't let go no matter what. Also, I milk one-handed on new critters while they're getting trained. This leaves me a free hand to squirt them or grab a tipping bucket in a hurry if needed.


That's pretty smart!!!! What about a water squirted thing w/ water?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

nursecat9 said:


> So my girl could have cared less that I ran my nails under her...she plopped down on my arm and wouldnt budge! Any other suggestions? She is being down right stubborn and honery. We even brought her twin sister with us this morning, bc she doesnt go anywhere without her. Nope. She didnt care. My husband and I are both sweating by the time we are done. Any other suggestions....please.....he he he. Cathy


Believe it or not, it will get better. I'm glad your DH is helpful...mine was too...he "sweet talked" them on the milk stand.

Do you have a milk stand? If not, get one, buy one, build one. It's absolutely necessary.

Mine absolutely HATED having that one leg raised...I believe that is what caused them to straighten up! That...and my insistence that I was going to milk them regardless...when I started I had to pick them up and put them on the milk stand! Now, they just jump up there...they know there is feed there for them.

Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh - I feel for you. I was farm sitting and was milking 9 does by hand 2 times daily. All of them were peaches except this one horrible mix breed doe. She was 1/2 Alpine and 1/2 something else, perhaps she-devil? She head butted me once and I saw stars for several minutes. If she had been mine, I would have had her made into kabobs within 24 hours. ;-)

Instead I had to continue to deal with her. So when she came onto the platform I *chained her muzzle about 2 inches from the wall. She couldn't eat that way, but she also couldn't butt me! I let her have her grain AFTER she was milked. I didn't kow her name, so I called her "Butt-Head". Found out later she was "Cinderella". (As if!)

(* The farm had a platform that held 2 does and a feed dish for each. There was a short leash/chain to hook them to the wall. It was an awesome set-up because you could milk standing up - Their udders were right at chest height! There were ramps up to sliding doors at each end of the platform. You's open the door, let 2 girls through, hook them up and milk them, then let them out the other door. I loved it!)


----------



## nursecat9 (Mar 18, 2013)

She is starting to get a little better. We brought a squirt gun to the milk stand. If shes good, hubby gives her food. If she starts to goofy, he squirts her. She certainly gives him the evil eye. Thanks for all the help! Cathy


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nursecat9 said:


> She is starting to get a little better. We brought a squirt gun to the milk stand. If shes good, hubby gives her food. If she starts to goofy, he squirts her. She certainly gives him the evil eye. Thanks for all the help! Cathy


Hopefully she keeps up the good work 
You're welcome!!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I milk into a mason jar or milk jar just hold in one hand milk with the other that way theirs no kicking, it may take me a bit longer but I end up with more milk so were good

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------

